# emerge rsync ohne inet

## DanRok

hi@all,

ich wollte gerade kdevelop emergen, also erstmal ein emerge -f kdevelop gemacht, um zu sehen welche files ich brauch. Da es für meine Fr!tzDSL card noch keine Linux Treiber gibt, muss ich die files über Windows bei ibiblio ziehen. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass es bei ibiblio von zwei files nur die neueren Versionen gab. Komme wohl um ein update meines Portagetrees nicht rum. Aber geht das überhaupt ohne inet-Zugang unter Gentoo? Kann ich kdevelope auch ohne rsync noch emergen (evtl. mit den neuen Versionen der verlangten files)?

cu

----------

## Beforegod

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach :

Du benötigst dazu nur einen Gentoo Nutzer der mal schnell einen emerge rsync macht und Deine Dateien herunterlädt (muss sie ja nicht installieren).

Also einfach emerge --fetchonly kdevelop

so..

danach einfach als root (beim dem anderen Benutzer)

tar -cvjf /pub/portagetree.tbz2 /usr/portage machen, die Datei auf cd brennen (oder über mailoder sonstwas schicken!) und dann einfach bei dir draufbügeln..

das funzt super, mache ich jeden tag bei mir auf der Arbeit und dann daheim..

hier bietet sich dann ein CD-RW Rohling an  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Beforegod

----------

## DanRok

Hört sich ja ganz gut an, nur was mach ich, wenn ich keinen kenne der Gentoo installiert hat?

Bei ibiblio.org gibts ein file das nennt sich portage-20020527.tar.bz2 (http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/). Reicht es, wenn ich das File nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopiere und dann ein emerge rsync mache, oder hat dieses File gar nichts mit dem rsync zu tun?

Mit den anderen progs die ich installiert habe, hat diese Methode funktioniert. emerge -f (od. --fetchonly) xmms, die files downgeloaded nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert und dann emerge xmms.

----------

## DanRok

Problem gelöst  :Smile:  !

Es hat so funktioniert, wie ich es vermutet habe. Als erstes das aktuelle Portage-file (http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/ gentoo/snapshots/) entpackt und nach /usr/portage kopiert. Dieser Vorgang ersetzt den alten PortageTree!

Dann emerge portage und noch die make.global und make.conf updaten.

Das wars, umständlich, aber es funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

